# JKD Energy Drill



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

In an attempt to begin a new thread, I though I would offer a fun and intense training drill to those who are interested. 

If you look at hand trapping as intense clinching then this will make sense. We utilize major tools as elbows, knees and headbutts and all of these should be incorporated into this drill. Begin with hubud if you know it if not simply put on boking gloves and begin by having your training partner punch at you in the boxing range, effectivly deflect, intercept or destroy a punch and enter to a clinch. now have your partner try to punch you as you continue the clinch and knee, elbow and headbutt, eye gouge and if you are familure with it add Dumog arm pulls, head manipulations forearm shivers and shoulder pushes. Later work up to adding foot sweeps, savate kicks mid to low line and when ready and familure with it, go to the ground and roll for positions. then fight your way back up and begin again.

Good luck
Jim


----------



## Xaguar (Sep 16, 2001)

This drill sounds interesting but how do the dynamics of this drill change when you are training with a much larger partner or vice versa?


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 17, 2001)

If you use Dumog then you utilize the bodies choke points to move them and not let them get planted. In a real situation, hitting them also does this. In the drill, when you clinch the head use a Gable grip around the neck and tuck the neck to your chest. If in standing you can't then begin by clinching the head and chin and pushing backwards while you knee, this brings the body down so you can clinch. everytime they try to stand upright you let them go and puch again on their head and chin or turn them in this method. Give it a try and remember as you begin cooperate and slowly add resistance.

In the beginning just have your partner simply move by pushing, pulling and angleing without strikes. Go with it and keep them off balance while you strike them

Good luck
Jim


----------



## Xaguar (Sep 17, 2001)

Hey thanks Jim I'll be certain to share this information with my instructor. Judging by the terminology that you use and the ballistic nature of your drill I'm assuming that you practice a mixed mrtial art that is neither strictly forms or strictly for sport. So what classification would you place your particular art form?


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 17, 2001)

I teach Jeet Kune Do and Filipino Martial Arts. I am an INstructor under Paul Vunak. Just thought I would share a fun and dynamic training drill that anyone could do. Try it and see where you can go with it. Any questions or problems just drop me an e-mail
Jim


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 17, 2001)

Maybe you could preface that drill with at least a brief description/explanation of hubud and dumong?

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 18, 2001)

Hubud is a sensitivity drill that is used to aid in the development of your ability to sense pressure in the trapping range. It is too involved to explain as Instruction as the sensitivity is more important than the mechanics of even basic hubud. Hubud Lubud means tie and untie. 

Dumog is Filipino wrestling and it utilizes body choke points to manipulate your opponent with their energy. It's a way to move a person and not let themget planted. When standing not being planted means you can't get much on a punch. Thus, it works very well in the standing grappling/Trapping range where you can utilize major tools Hedbutts, knees or elbows. OR if you wish you can add kicks and sweeps to it to enhanse your position or simply not to hurt someone as badly. Simply stated you never meet resistance with resistance but rather yeild to it with force in their intended direction (if they push you pull if they pull you push) Hope this helps but to instruct on HOW to do it in this way is impossible to any effect. Simply do the above drill by deflecting a punch and entering to a clinch and move from there. You will quickly see the benefit in the drill and this type of training. Know that it can get very sophisticated when these otherelements are added

Jim


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 18, 2001)

Thanks, Jim...that helped clear things up a bit, at least for me.  

We all speak the same language here...it's just some of us have different dialects  

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J (Oct 14, 2001)

Wile browsing here today i saw your posts on Hubad lubad 

For more information on this drill and how it works, a few months back i put some information and explanations off our web site for my students, you can find the pages for the drill here

http://www.f-a-t-e.org/FMA1/techfma1.html

There are a number of different progessons of the drill there for my level one Filipino Martial arts Class, as well as a basic explanation of hubad from a number of sources, there will also be an article in the up coming FMAM mag on the drill based on its healing aspects as well as the positive training aspects. 

i have 2 of the progressons in picture form as well as animated form there. i will be working to get the other pics and graphics done for the full 8 levels of the progresson over the winter with my students. there are enough silly pics of the old woman there now......... tis scary to be sure lol 

Ms. J bows deeply......


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks a bunch!  I look forward to seeing the whole thing when it's donw.

:asian: 

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 15, 2001)

thanks Ms J....Hubud is fantastic. just got done doing some advanced training and it was really dynamic. Can't reccomend it enough


----------



## Ms J (Oct 15, 2001)

I find this drill so widely faceted and very useful in many of the areas of training I do on a personal level, as well as in my level one FMA classes for teaching the concepts of flow-give and take-movement in motion. I stress that it is a drill though, and should be taught as such for learning concepts and so forth. 

Then the advanced techs as you say, the dynamics of working your way into free flowing of locks, take downs, both with the stick-knife, and without, working the Panantukan and Dumog. 

Then into further development on a personal level with a partner can lead to all sorts of things, For instance, my path has brought over the years the development of programs for Victims, and the training we do with our programs for Victims of abuse-Rape and assault for de-sensitization of on coming weapons and so forth. 

Sometimes for someone that was victimized where a weapon was involved, there can be special issues that have to be faced first before they can start taking a self-defense and awareness class. 

There are many re-occurring victims of domestic violence and rape that have been attacked by a blade or other weapon.

Large portions of these victims face the fear of not only being raped and abused again. But the fear of the on coming weapon to the point of losing all control and falling into what we call code Black: This is the condition that we are striving to control and eliminate from happening. It is the state of blind panic and uncontrollable fear. Some of these victims will face being unable to react to the threat or confrontation because they freeze up and then lose their options for survival and their ability too fight back. 

There are many other issues for these victims this is only one, but its one that we work with and use the Hubad Lubad for in our program. 

The flexibility of starting with empty hand and then moving into the weapons helps to ease some of the fright as well as helps to train and in some instances re-train is the better word, of their Reflexive Action to future attacks. 

It then can give them what they need to go forward and help keep them from going back and becoming one of the national statistics, 3 to 5 times nationally; these woman and children go back to the relationships that they left.

Society is paying the price because they go though the system and the police officers and local agencys face the realtys over and over with these famleys in there commintys, The costs are huge and the death stats suck 75 % of these victims that die to domestic violence or rape die from bludgeoning-knifing or strangulation


Blush ok I better get off the soapbox I see I got carried away again :soapbox: 


Heheh 

Ms. J bows deeply 

:asian:


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 16, 2001)

I think you started a new thread.....I wanted to simply give an intense training drill that can be done at any level...

That being said...No need to blush..

In Minnesota, violence against women has reached epidemic rates...People are still teaching crap like blocking, yelling and intricate movements that require much repetition and focus to do. We recently hosted Erin Vunak to do a seminar for women with me through IFA. The response was great. we are hoping to do another in the spring that will be a retreat for women. It will be inclusive with a Psychologist who specializes in womens issues as well. We will address the victimization issues, the issues and psych barriers that inhibit women from defending themselves and of course the combative component with and without weapons. This is a JKD approach. We are seeking legislative funding for long term training for women who would not be able to afford such training. 

I don't believe that we can repay our Instructors in any sense and our giri or obligation is to give back to the community. I hope to gather many martial artists to start a wave in Minnesota that will address these needs and allow training to these potential victims before they become a statistic. Keep up the great work...I would enjoy seeing outlines of your programs


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2001)

Well, while it could be a new topic, I think it fits here for now.  If Ms. J or IFAJKD would like to start a new thread that topic with most of these last 2 posts repeated, that might be good too.



On a personal note - I think its a very good tangent.  I knew a gal once... she was in a real bad relationship.  Guy beat the hell out of her, for kicks.  I gave her a ride home from work once, and ended up running for my life.  He was psycho.  She kept going back to him.... it was scary.  Any way to stop such cycles is good, I think.

Peace.
:yinyang:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 16, 2001)

I think what you and your people are doing is great, Jim!  I hope you get the funding you seek. Maybe Ms. J can try a similar plan in her neck of the woods.

I find the word 'giri' to be very appropriate, though 'obligation' is a really weak translation of the word.

How bushido of you  

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J (Oct 17, 2001)

Ms. J...... grins wickedly.... see. About 5 years ago. I was given this Vision and focus to do start a new path in my life based on some extreme personal realitys from the beginning of my life until then. Though my life is still extreme, its now my life and the life I have chosen to have. 

F.A.T.E. org is my path and my Evolution of my JKD, as Guro Dan has stated many many times, JKD has its own personal path for each that study the art, we evolve into what is best suited for each based on our body types, personality and so forth, with the basic core being taught first and the options being looked and then using what best suits us individually. 

I sort of founded this organization called F.A.T.E. now that stands for Facilitating Awareness Through Empowerment, the organization teaches a program for victims of abuse-rape-assault-domestic violence- and childhood victimization... and its dedicated to my teachers and my organizations teachers- Guros, Masters, Senseis -Sifu's-GM's-Healers - Spiritual teachers. Most of my teachers, and my organizations teachers are from core realty based arts, as JKD-FMA and a number of mind-body healing arts. This page on our web site for them 

http://www.f-a-t-e.org/Bios/masters Bios/Masters.html 

on this list every teacher that is still alive on it are fully aware of what the organization is doing and has been working on the past 3 to 4 years, though we did not go public with the concept until last year in November 2000. We are running about 6 months behind on funding right now because of the bureaucratic process of non-profits and government grants and grants writing, we have the grants though to support the programs in a years time. 

We have done the research and we know what has to be done with a program to have it paid for and, we will have money available to pay for programs nationally with more avenues to keep the programs running. 

We have about another years worth of work though on the for profit end until its running fully via the grants and lined up corporate sponsorships for the programs. State to state. 

Based on the plan, it will take me about 4 to 5 more years to have the programs running and Databasing to any organizations that want to receive the free training and then be part of the overall program nationally, if all works as planed pray!!!!!!! 

Many of our team members and co development teams have taught the military-police-and civilian commintys at large, Globally in some instances, and we have been teaching either realty-based arts with a heavy core in self-defense and awareness or out and out self defense and awareness. 

Thats one thing I found that the programs that are out there now dont seem to cover much of, the realties and the overall awareness levels that should be taught, not only save your *** and get you out and away from the confutations but the realties of how to cut half of that out of your life. 

Just being aware of simple things, granted these are simple to us that are trained and educated in the self defense-JKD-FMA and core realty based arts and philosophys Most do not understand that most muggings Do NOT happen after midnight in central park 

Most muggings and assaults for predatory and theft happened between 4:30 pm and 6:30 pm at night. Why? Well thats when your at the highest risk for being robed or mugged, simple fact thats there business and your there prey, everyone is on there way home at that time of day, they have worked all day, they are in the go home have dinner do the end of the day stuffs. Many rushing to get there and very unaware of their danger and personal safety as they do it. Stalker attacks happen at this time as well and when woman are leaving work or the shopping center and so forth. 

Our core of FATE org is to bring the concepts of the JKD-FMA philosophy and path to them as options to healing-self preservation -awareness and self-defense, 

and to offer funding for the programs that others have going now in a formatted process, that allows other organizations to fit either there existing program into the system, or give them a system to teach first if they dont have one for victims, 

and then their personal arts that they teach as secondary empowerment after we have made sure that they learn the healing stuffs first to get the victims over the trauma.

we are using acceptable government healing modalitys that are steeped into the core of most MA-FMA-JKD core arts. 

In addition, in a years time, we will be able to pay for most of these programs via grants and funding, 70 % of most of the government funding is NOT being utilized now. 

Why? Well because presently there are no programs that fall into the governments acceptably levels as well as the community needs. 

In addition, the realtys of why these woman and children face what they do. Most do not offer the follow up care that will keep them from going back and the further empowerment thats needed to do this. 

There are many programs out there, but there not easily paid for and there not working because we are cheating the survivors, there have been a number of studies done based on what needs to be taught to save a womans life in a rape or betterment situation, it has nothing to do with fancy moves to be sure, out and out core self defense-create a distance and get the hell out of there does though. 

You will note: that this is why I stated that the Hubud or hubad lubad is a drill and should only be taught as a drill for focus and healing, and thats where its taught in the program, first with other healing modalitys the first 4 hours of the program, and then with an additional 12 to 14 hours of core self-defense, awareness and realty based scenario training to cover the issues these woman will face IN REALITY. 

Then we teach them the out and out stuffs they need to learn for survival, this is taught over a 14-hour course, after the 14-hour corse is taught to help further empower the survivors to deal with any of the above mentioned issues, 

to further their healing, to give them the support and personal growth in self esteem, we pay for them to take a martial art-healing art-or self defense and awareness class with any of the organizations that have worked a program with us in there commintys at large.  

Again this is after we have dealt with the past issues and have given the woman a level of confidence that they can now go and raise there contact levels in training further and so forth. 

We are in the end of the first year of the programs here, the first year we are funding the pilot programs by hosting seminars with other organizations, with at least half the money from them. (Sometimes more depending on the organization we are working with) to fund the programs and to pay for materials that go with the program. 

The up coming seminar that I posted here for Espada ya daga is one of these seminars. Sifu Ken Andes has volunteer to come and teach the seminar for us and all the money is going to fund the up coming 18 to 20 weeks of training that will be given freely to the survivors-victims-survivors that are part of the overall program. 

Ok here is why we are doing this, many many organizations want to do these kinds of programs, but the realties of what it takes sometimes to face the real issues of why these woman go back and the realties that they faced based on there trauma and sometimes PTSD symptoms a survivor faces. 

There is special training that is needed, and there are other things that have to be faced, 

talk to any police department, there going back over and over and then dying or the kids are facing the realties and learning the examples and then things again start over in our next generation based on how they were raised

see its the children that are the larger victims here, there the children that we raise and give our example too, children learn by example, not by all the words we tell them beyond what they see, we can tell them that its not ok for there fathers or mothers to beat each other senseless, but what is mom telling them by allowing it too keep happening? In addition, why is she allowing it to keep happening? See its much more then the simple issues of teaching these woman to defend them. We as a nation have been trying to do that for years. And why programs are not working, as they should be. 

Its not that the Self defense and MA-FMA-JKD organizations are not trying to teach what is necessary to save someones life, its that the special needs of the clients are not being addressed first and then afterwards. What is acceptable to teach the average person off the streets is not necessary going to work at first with survivor. 

Yes, the issues are huge and that is what we teach to the other organizations that are part of our program, first, here on the east coast and based on the 5-year plan that is a year into conception, and 4 years into data and development teaches. 

We are offering freely the skills and the resources to teach to the special needs clients  victims of domestic childhood-rape-abuse-childhood victimization, to help change the patterns and the cycle of abuse in our commintys at large, and we are doing it in very interesting ways. 

You will find the full outline for the next 5 years of progress for the program, we will be starting a new program here November 15th 2001, the first 18 hours of the program will be taught though the middle of January, 

http://www.f-a-t-e.org/victims program/fatevic1.html


Note: this post was too long for one posting, part 2 follows in the next post...

Ms. J bows deeply 
:asian:


----------



## Ms J (Oct 17, 2001)

Part 2) programs for the communty at large 

NOTE: any organization that wants to be part of this up coming program and be given the free training and program work up are offered to be part of the program and then added to the database of trained organizations that we will then offer to the survivors that have completed the first 16 to 18 hours of the program hosted with the womans centers and shelters, for an additional 4 weeks of training in what ever arts and so forth that they want to take for their follow up empowerment. 

To involve the community and to make sure that we have what we need on our end, we are having womans centers help host the programs in there community and we offer to have there SART teams and Victims advocates take the program with us and we train them first, then we include them in the training for the victims, i.e. this gives the program the volunteers that are trained in social working as well as the physiological aspects of dealing with again the larger issues. That and the founders and team developers of the original system we have designed as a team, have the education and qualifications in social working and healing modalities for Victims of the above issues. . 

Oh here is the endorsement letter given from the Atlantic County Womans Center from the first pilot program that we hosted this summer and they will be hosting with us for victims In this area come November 15th 2001 

http://www.f-a-t-e.org/endorsments/acwc.html


Wow, I am sorry You see theres this evil thing with me, I type over 100 words a min, but I am legally dyslexic so,,,,, way more text then ya need sometimes from me

Ms. J bows deeply 
:asian: 

'All men dream: but not equally. Those who dream by night in the
dusty recesses of their minds wake in the day to find that it was vanity: but the dreamers of the day are dangerous men, for they may act their dream with open eyes to make it possible
-	- - T. E. Lawrence (Lawrence of Arabia)
:yinyang:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 17, 2001)

For your plans to help the community, with utmost sincerity:

:standing ovation:

:asian:

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 17, 2001)

It is good to have much support. Ms J it sounds as if you have it all on target. We have been working with  psychologist by the name of Sue Evans who has worked with a unique way of treating PTSD and has done so withmany vets as well in their most intense stages. She get rapid response and immediate results as therapy should be. There is no session after session. This is quite new and I can't begin to describe her approach. It is an honor that we can work with her. she also studies Kali and JKD as well as many alternative healing practices for women. the issue is a big one and not one simply addressed through "self defence" it is much more than that. I hope others will share their knowledge to make a difference


----------

